# 23Rs Modifications-O-Plenty



## bbwb

Hi All, here are some of my latest projects:
Under bed storage doors
























Upper bunk enlargement
































Water Heater bypass access door








New Kitchen Faucet








Bathroom Faucet and Soap Dispenser









I still need to do the flip down door to drawer conversion as well as add a third dump valve to the sewer drains...maybe in the next week or two.
bbwb


----------



## daslobo777

bbwb -

Very nice work!! As a fellow 23RS owner I can apprciate your improvements. Keep up the nice work!!


----------



## Scottps

bbwb said:


> I still need to do the flip down door to drawer conversion as well as add a third dump valve to the sewer drains...maybe in the next week or two.
> bbwb


Very nice work!







When you do the tip-out make two and I'll buy one


----------



## Joe/GA

Beautiful work! Looks like you put a lot of thought into your projects and plan accordingly. Also, that's a great idea to mark the bypass valve positions!


----------



## joy-rick

bbwb,

Those under-bed doors are awesome! We also have a 23rs and I have been contemplating putting the gas pistons on the lift-up bed. Now, however, I think I'm going to use your idea. Especially since you came up with that neat method for accessing the by-pass valve. Great piece of work! BTW, did you scratch build the doors, or did you buy them somewhere? If so, where? And, if you scratch built them, how did you match the finish on the other woodwork in the trailer? Just white paint, or what?

Rick


----------



## Up State NY Camper

All I can say is, wow!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nice Work!!


----------



## Tangooutback

That is awesome work...









In the first picture, is the aluminum frame an added on or is it already there? If it is added on I am wondering why you choose aluminum instead of 2x2 lumber?


----------



## bbwb

Hello All:

Thanks for the compliments. To answer the questions above, I got tired (Ms bbwb also) got tired of using the flip up top to gain access to the lower compartment. I removed the thin plywood panel to expose the aluminum framing. I took my measurements and made the face frame and door from Maple and Birch solid wood/veneer plywood. The one thing I found is that the two doors are not of equal size as the intermediate member is spaced hap-hazardly (placed by Gilligan). I used the Kreg fastening system to build the frame (got to buy new tools again, much to the dismay of the Ms. Argggh, Argggh). I then painted the doors white. If I was to do this again, I would use Oak, and stain it to match the bedrail as I think I will be forever cleaning off scuff marks.

bbwb


----------



## Resqtool844

Hey man the mods look very good! I've done a few of them myself. Ain't it fun tinkering with the camper, I just like coming up with things and working on them... It sort of relaxs you.


----------



## joy-rick

bbwb,

I've just about finished building the new face-frame and doors for the under bed storage area as per your original idea. This has been a great project and I've enjoyed it. It certainly provided a good workout for my Kreg jig! Anyway, I'm almost ready to install the mod in the Outback. I was thinking about drilling a few holes through the aluminum and running wood screws into the face-frame from the inside of the storage area. How did you fasten the face-frame to the aluminum frame?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## bbwb

Hi Rick:

Sounds like you are almost done!








I used some pan head screws through the aluminum into the wood frame. The pan head screw had a larger head to help minimize the pull through (I always tend to overtighten screws). The trick is to find a screw of the right length. Also, I had one place where the screw split the wood...predrilling might eliminate that issue.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I also used some construction adhesive to the aluminum frame to help hold it.

Make sure to post some pictures of the finished product!

bbwb


----------



## joy-rick

bbwb,

Thanks for the additional suggestions. I will post pictures, but, with the exception of the door hardware, they are going to look exactly like yours!

Rick


----------



## joy-rick

bbwb,

I just thought I'd tell you that I completed the under-bed access door modification that you designed. I installed it in the trailer Monday night. I didn't get a chance to take any pictures but Joy and I are going camping this WE and I'll take some pix then and post them. This was a great mod and a really fun project to build! Three cheers for the Kreg pocket hole jig!

BTW, Joy is beside herself trying to decide what to store in this spacious, but, up till now, underused compartment.

Thanks again for your kind assistance.

Rick


----------



## bbwb

Rick:
I am glad that you were able to complete the project to the Mrs' satisfaction. I know that I will not miss being the lifter-upper of the mattress and lid for mine to store things. I would love to see the pictures of your completed project as well.
I also was very impressed by the Kreg system...the only problem I had was to remember to adjust the depth/position settings when I went to thinner material. I am sure that I will have another learning curve the next time I use it.
So what will be your next modification?

Other mods that I have done are:

Storage tubes for the slide extension
BBQ gas connection at tongue
Tip out door to drawer
Enlargement of upper bunk
Addition of third sewer valve (black valve would not seat all of the way)
Power tongue jack with cover
Replaced bathroom and kitchen faucets
Replaced shower head with Oxygenics unit
Added small TV/DVD player for front bed area
Curtains for front bed and door (Mrs bbwb likes it dark)
No slip mats for the dining table seat cushions
Atomic clock and thermometer
Never a shortage of things to do...

bbwb


----------



## joy-rick

bbwb,

Joy and I returned from our WE camping trip and I had a chance to take a few pictures of the under-bed storage mod that I freely and unashamedly copied from your design! There is only some minor differences in the hardware and also I used white pine instead of oak. The inner door panels were salvaged from the luan that was originally on the side and end of the bed. Also, I changed the design of the bypass access hatch slightly. Instead of a circle I cut a square hole and covered it with a small sliding door. I did this mainly because I didn't feel like trying to scroll a circle! Anyway, what a great mod! Thanks for your help and insight.

I also included a picture of the tip out drawer mod that I made some time ago. The drawer was scratch built and the original door front was screwed to the scratch built carcass.

I think my next mod will be some sort of storage compartment for the rear slide supports. I see that you have performed that mod. Do you have any suggestions?

Thanks again for your help.

Rick

http://www.joy-rick.com/img/s10/v18/p132555736-3.jpg

http://www.joy-rick.com/img/s10/v18/p471892342-3.jpg

http://www.joy-rick.com/img/s10/v17/p458412924-3.jpg

http://www.joy-rick.com/img/s8/v11/p48684295-3.jpg

http://www.joy-rick.com/img/s10/v16/p311949713-3.jpg


----------



## rdvholtwood

joy-rick said:


> bbwb,
> 
> Joy and I returned from our WE camping trip and I had a chance to take a few pictures of the under-bed storage mod that I freely and unashamedly copied from your design! There is only some minor differences in the hardware and also I used white pine instead of oak. The inner door panels were salvaged from the luan that was originally on the side and end of the bed. Also, I changed the design of the bypass access hatch slightly. Instead of a circle I cut a square hole and covered it with a small sliding door. I did this mainly because I didn't feel like trying to scroll a circle! Anyway, what a great mod! Thanks for your help and insight.
> 
> I also included a picture of the tip out drawer mod that I made some time ago. The drawer was scratch built and the original door front was screwed to the scratch built carcass.
> 
> I think my next mod will be some sort of storage compartment for the rear slide supports. I see that you have performed that mod. Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Rick
> 
> http://www.joy-rick....132555736-3.jpg
> 
> http://www.joy-rick....471892342-3.jpg
> 
> http://www.joy-rick....458412924-3.jpg
> 
> http://www.joy-rick....p48684295-3.jpg
> 
> http://www.joy-rick....311949713-3.jpg


Can't see your pic's - get the following message when clicking on your links...you may want to try the "insert image" link...


----------



## joy-rick

Sorry about that. I inadvertently loaded the pix in a protected directory. They should be visible now.


----------



## bbwb

Hi Joy-Rick:

Your storage doors look great!







It was fun to play with my tools to make this modification...looks like you had some fun as well. Mrs bbwb sure likes the tip out drawer to drawer modification, I am sure Joy does as well.

Check out this post related to storage of the bunk supports. There are some other photos ahead of the storage tubes for the power jack cover and grill gas extension.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=22306&view=&hl=bbwb&fromsearch=1

I think that this will answer your questions...if not please ask.

bbwb


----------



## HRW n' Raindog

bbwb, I'd be very interested in seeing your set-up for storing the slide rails...I have a 23krs with rear slide bed, and would love to find a good way to "store" the rails! Are they stored inside or out? Do you have any pics on this mod? I've got a couple of ideas, but don't know if they're "do-able" or not! LOL Haven't actually gone shopping for what I have in mind yet.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bbwb

HRW n said:


> bbwb, I'd be very interested in seeing your set-up for storing the slide rails...I have a 23krs with rear slide bed, and would love to find a good way to "store" the rails! Are they stored inside or out? Do you have any pics on this mod? I've got a couple of ideas, but don't know if they're "do-able" or not! LOL Haven't actually gone shopping for what I have in mind yet.
> Thanks in advance!


Hi HRW and Raindog:
Click on the link in the reply just above your post...the slide rail storage tubes are in the 6th photo. They were made from fence post covers.
bbwb


----------



## HRW n' Raindog

D'OH! How'd I miss that link?? Anyway, looks GREAT, but it also looks like you have a "pass-thru" storage area on yours? Mine doesn't have that, being a toy hauler. I've been seriously considering pulling out the "drop down" bed tho'. Maybe doing that will give me some options. 
THANKS for pointing me in the right direction! You've really done some excellant work, and some excellant mods!


----------



## Patty

bbwb, I really need to do the bunk extension. I've seen it before but you showed a picture of how it was finished below. I'm wondering if you have a parts list and any instructions would be helpful. I'm a novice but I think I can manage with instructions. Thanks in advance.
Patty


----------

